# Rescued Fantail; has to be a lost pet



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I wasn't sure where to post this because we don't have a regular lost & found on this forum. 

We took in a lovely little fantail today that turned up in a shelter in Martinez, California. I believe she was found about a week ago, but I don't have any information on how she got there or who brought her to the shelter. I got her from a friend who volunteers with a local bird rescue group. She calls me when they get lost domestic pigeons because I'm often able to find homes for them with some of the guys in my pigeon club. 

This little bird is as tame as they come and was obviously someone's pet, perhaps hand-raised. She's not banded, so no way to trace the owner. There's no way she could have flown very far. We are more than happy to keep her, but it saddens me to think that someone must love her and miss her. So if you live in or near Martinez, have lost a pet fantail and can describe it, get in touch with me.

-Cathy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's too bad, thanks for picking her up. I've rescued pigeons and doves from the Martinez shelter three times over the years and they just have their hands so very, very full, thank goodness you are able to help.  You might put an ad on Craigslist on the Pets section (an area I avoid like the plague due to the arguing/etc. lol), as I've found owners this way before. She sure is a lucky girl to have found you to care for her, and good luck finding her owners.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Craiglist is a good idea, Maryjane. The only problem is, we've completely fallen in love with her and as each day goes by it will be harder to part with her! She's a cuddle-bug, a true lap pigeon. But that's exactly why I'm sure someone must be missing her. 

They don't know much about pigeons at the shelter and when they contacted the rescue group they said they had a pigeon "with a deformed neck." They were going to put her down if no one came and got her. Her neck is not deformed at all, of course, it's the normal fantail stance with the head tucked back against the tail. Anyway I'm glad they got her in time. But I will try Craiglist. It gets more readership than bird-specific web sites. There's also a lost and found.com I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well Cathy......if you don't find the owner, I'm glad you can keep her since there is a love connection.  

Thanks for doing all you can to locate her owner, and taking care of her.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cathy thanks for rescuing this bird, what a tradgedy it would have been 
for this lap pigeon to have been euthanized because of a deformed neck.
I hope the shelter knows now that the neck is not deformed for future
pigeons that show up there. 

The Martinez and Pinole Shelters have a lost and found section that 
folks can go through. 

http://www.co.contra-costa.ca.us/depart/animal.bak/lostfound.html

I wonder if they would let you post a picture of
this bird. Of course, the bird would need something like a couple
of white toenails or something of this nature that is identifiable by
someone who really knows him/her that is left out of the picture.
Does the shelter refer folks to your friend if someone comes in or calls
looking for the bird?

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, my vote is for you to keep her!  

Many times when we are called to pick up a pigeon it turns out to be a dove. Wish workers were trained to know the different species and breeds. It would have been a tragedy for her to have been put down when she was only doing what came naturally.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't know about referrals, FP. I'm several people down the line, so I don't even know exactly where and when the pigeon was found. I don't know if whoever found her kept her for awhile or turned her into the shelter right away. But fantails are lousy flyers and this one is no exception, so I think she could not have been found far from her home. I looked at the Martinez shelter's lost and found listing and there were two pigeons on the list, but neither sounded like her. I don't want to post a picture because I want her owner to describe her. She has some very distinctive markings and characteristics. If someone described her to me, I'd know it was his/her bird. 

I suspect that when people lose pet pigeons they don't often think of looking at shelters or internet listings. I know I didn't when I lost Percy five years ago. I didn't expect anyone to find her because I figured they would see her as "just another pigeon." I've occasionally seen newspaper ads for lost doves, but not pigeons. 

However this wouldn't be the first time we've taken in a lovely and unique pet bird and no one seemed to be looking for it. We tried everything we could to find our lovebird's owner when he came to us two years ago and no one ever showed up (I was actually overjoyed, because I became instantly attached to him). I found a domestic dove last year and no one ever claimed it. We adopted a pure white dove from the San Jose shelter two years ago that was also bonded to humans. It's hard to believe no one was looking for _her_ but apparently no one was. We've had her ever since and she's happily mated to another dove we adopted from a shelter. 

I'll try a few more things, but if we don't find Angelina's owners it won't break my heart. I just feel I should do "due diligence" and make the attempt because I know if I'd lost her I'd want her back. Ironically, we got her the same day I found out our Rosie was dying. That's why I call her Angelina, because she is like a little angel sent to lift our spirits on a sad day.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> .....
> 
> I'll try a few more things, but if we don't find Angelina's owners it won't break my heart. I just feel I should do "due diligence" and make the attempt because I know if I'd lost her I'd want her back. Ironically, we got her the same day I found out our Rosie was dying. That's why I call her Angelina, because she is like a little angel sent to lift our spirits on a sad day.


Awww, that is sweet and yes, on the due diligence part, just because 
I couldn't help but think that the owner must be heartbroken. I'm am
just thrilled though, that out of all the folks 'laps' she could have landed
in, it would be your family's. I know that the joy will be very mutual.

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I checked several lists including 911 Pigeon Alert and no one has posted about a lost fantail. I think I will call the shelter myself and try to find out more about the circumstances of her intake. My husband suggested that perhaps she was surrendered by someone who could no longer keep her for whatever reason. 

I have her quarantined in the house because I've no place else right now. I've a feeling she is accustomed to living in the house and I don't know if I'll be able to bring myself to put her in the loft when she finishes her quarantine. I don't think she knows she's a pigeon. Every time someone walks by her cage, she makes that little squealy coo hens make when they are being affectionate with their mates. The kids take her out periodically and hold her while they watch TV. She is happiest cuddled up on your chest close to your face, her head tucked under your chin. We all took turns holding her yesterday and giving her head and neck scratches.

Yesterday I let her bathe in a small litter box I use as a pigeon bath. She was delighted, but first we had to "get in with her," by putting our hands in the water and splashing. After her bath she made herself comfortable on the kitchen floor, fluffing and then lying on one wing until she was dry. I've had tame pigeons before and I have some that come when I call their names, but I've never had one quite like this. She's a real treasure.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, she sounds adorable. I can see why you're making every effort to find her owner because she has obviously had a lot of love and attention in her life but what a lucky little one to have "landed" with your family who can continue the love.

Out of all the pigeons we've loved and cared for, I can count on one hand the number that fit your description of her. Sometimes, I think it is just in their genes to be that way. We had two ferals, Simon, who died last fall and now our Jimmy Jack plus two that I guess you'd call fancy pigeons, Gracie, who died about 4 years ago at age 14 and our little Katrina who is about 8 years old, who are like that. Even though we love them all it sure is nice to have some with us now and in our memories that return that love ten-fold.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cathy and Maggie,

I'm glad you two KNOW what it is to have such a pet, quite a delight.

She sounds like a gem. 

Rosco is one such pigeon, thought he was human.

I too, know what it is like to have a bird that is so humanized and comfortable with people it is different from my other pet pigeons.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That is endearing, Cathy, what a little precious sweetheart. She really couldn't 
be any luckier ending up w/you folks who understand and know pigeons. Think
of all the countless other possibilities that could have occured.

Sounds like you'll just have to treat her like the 'little feather person' that
she is, and keep her inside w/the family. She's lucky to have so many folks
showering her w/attention.

fp


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She really seems like a little person in feathers. I'm sure she doesn't know she's a pigeon and to be honest I'm not sure I want her to find out. Percy lived in the house and was sight-mated to me, but it wasn't the same. She knew she was a pigeon before she came to us and she pretty much forgot me after I put her out in the aviary and got her a mate. But Angelina is something else. I don't feel guilty keeping her indoors because she can hardly fly anyway. I took her cage outside for some sunshine while I did the outdoor bird chores today. But she seems quite used to living in the house. I vacuumed around her cage this morning and she didn't bat an eye. 

I'm negotiating with my husband to let me have a big parrot cage that's been offered to me for free so I can keep Angie in the house permanently. Trouble is, I have to sell the piano to make room for it. No one plays it anymore anyway. I'm actually trying to sell the piano to make room for a bird I've had for three days!  That's how enchanting she is.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Cathy! LUCKY ANGIE and LUCKY YOUR FAMILY!! A match truly made for each other!!

Angelina sounds like one in a million. Go for the cage, you can't "pet" a piano anyway...at least not like Angie!  

When enough time has gone by, we would love to see a picture of her!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I'm negotiating with my husband to let me have a big parrot cage that's been offered to me for free so I can keep Angie in the house permanently. Trouble is, I have to sell the piano to make room for it. No one plays it anymore anyway. I'm actually trying to sell the piano to make room for a bird I've had for three days!  That's how enchanting she is.


Sounds reasonable to me   

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is great, Cathy! I love her name, too!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

My (also bird-loving) husband agreed. Now wish me luck unloading the piano.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Cathy, you'll probably wind up giving the piano away for Angelina. I am really happy for you. Her name is perfect.

I know you've waited about posting any pictures because of the identity issue but just as soon as you feel comfortable and feel she is really yours, we would love to see Angelina.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Can't wait to see photos when you are ready.
Fantails are so beautiful & gentle. They make lovely lap pigeons. You and Angelina are lucky to have found each other!

(strange about the "deformed neck" but i guess i can understand how the fantail stance could be misinterpreted by a novice...so glad you were there to step in and save the day!)


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Cute fantails and doves, Karen. This isn't the first time I've seen the fantail stance mistaken for illness or deformity. Personally I think they are adorable, but I guess to someone used to "normal" pigeons they do look pretty strange. 

I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Birdmom4ever said:


> ... Personally I think they are adorable, but I guess to someone used to "normal" pigeons they do look pretty strange.
> 
> I'll post pictures soon.


I never tire of watching my fantails strut around. They are such charming little characters, aren't they?

Regular pigeons are beautiful too. But something about the way fantails carry themselves is so appealing...they manage to be elegant, proud, cute, and shy all at the same time. You have found yourself a delightful little companion!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*She can't fly*

I tried to call the shelter yesterday in an attempt to get more information on how Angie ended up there, but was put on hold and I didn't have time to sit there and wait. Will try again today. 

In the meantime we have figured out that our little doll can't fly. She hasn't once attempted to fly. Steve let her go about 18" above the couch and she fluttered down very clumsily. Also tried setting her on top of her cage to see if she would try to fly over to us. She looked like she wanted to, but didn't. Yet if I set her on the ground, she will walk to us. I don't think she can fly. Some fantails can't; I've a fan cock we raised last year whose tail is so big he can't get more than a foot off the ground. He and his mate live and nest on the ground in the aviary.

If Angie can't fly, it seems likely she was surrendered to the shelter by her owner for whatever reason.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> ......
> I'm negotiating with my husband to let me have a big parrot cage that's been offered to me for free so I can keep Angie in the house permanently. Trouble is, I have to sell the piano to make room for it. No one plays it anymore anyway. I'm actually trying to sell the piano to make room for a bird I've had for three days!  That's how enchanting she is.


That's too funny, well, nothing but the finest for Angelina  



Birdmom4ever; said:


> If Angie can't fly, it seems likely she was surrendered to the shelter by her owner for whatever reason.


That would be such a shame if that were true, Kathy, because it would
mean that there is someone out there that really loves pigeons but doesn't 
have a way to find information out about their health and well being to support their pet.

Anyway, Angelina is a very fortunate feather gal....

fp


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Birdmom4ever said:


> ...Yet if I set her on the ground, she will walk to us. I don't think she can fly. Some fantails can't; I've a fan cock we raised last year whose tail is so big he can't get more than a foot off the ground. He and his mate live and nest on the ground in the aviary.
> 
> If Angie can't fly, it seems likely she was surrendered to the shelter by her owner for whatever reason.


Did you check to see if her flight feathers are intact? Just a thought.
When I first adopted my Munchkin fantail his flights had been clipped and he couldn't fly. Some people do this to pet birds, even though it isn't the best practice for non-hookbills...

Now that his flights have grown in, he can fly a bit. But still not very well - he's kind of like one of those big bumblebees with little wings. He prefers to run around on the ground. I think most fantails are not so great at flying. That's okay by me though - they make great pets!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Her flights are fine. It's her stance and proportions that make flight impossible, I believe. As I said, I've another fantail that can't fly and there is nothing wrong with him aside from the fact that he's an American fantail. Serious fantail breeders keep them on the floor all the time in order to maintain their correct stance, very upright, walking almost on tiptoes, with their heads tucked back into their tails. When allowed to perch they tend to hunch over and that can become a habit. I have some poor quality fans (though I love them) that look like little helicopters. They lean forward and hold their fans over the heads like umbrellas. 

I got hold of the shelter this morning. At first the woman I spoke to said she couldn't look up an animal without a record number, which I do not have. But happily, she remembered Angie and turned out to be the one who did her intake! She said the people who brought her in found her in their backyard one day--that she just turned up. They kept her for about a week but thought her neck was broken. When it didn't straighten out, they took her to the shelter. How she could have ended up in their yard when she doesn't fly is a mystery to me, but I guess it's possible. Or it may be they had to give her up and they lied about finding her. Either way, she's home now.  

So here's what you've all been waiting for, some pictures.  The first one is the one my friend sent me. I think I was hooked when I saw that picture, before I even know how friendly Angie was. And I'm sure you'll enjoy the couch and bath pictures. Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

One more bath photo...


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Note her feathered feet. American fans are clean-legged so although she's the size of one, I'm guessing she's an American/Indian fan cross.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty bird............I had a couple of fantails for a while. They flew just fine......well not fine, but they COULD fly some. I even let them out with my YB's one year, but thought better of that and quite doing it. I finally gave them to a friend who had a loft full of Fantails.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cathy,

She is so gorgeous, no wonder you fell instantly in love, and the name really suits her. I can't get over the way they stand!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, finally, congratulations to you on your new baby! She is so gorgeous. Her tail feathers look like whipped cream. Whatever her background is, someone took very good care of her and would be thrilled to know she has a loving home.

I'm looking forward to many more pictures of the beautiful Angelina.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MY MY MY!! Angelina IS quite the lovely lady!! I can see why you fell in love with her. Love her coloring! And you named her PERFECTLY!

She definitely has the "stance" and it's easy to see why someone not familiar with this breed would think there is something wrong.

You, your family and Angelina are going to have such a WONDERFUL time together. I predict a very spoiled loved pij!

Found a home for the piano yet?  

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is one beautiful bird. Great pics.

Reti


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

What a gorgeous bird!!
She does have a beautiful stance too. Perfectly elegant! Bet you will have fun spoiling her with all of the trimmings of pigeon paradise 
Glad you have straightened out the ownership question and thanks for the photos - keep us posted.

(I recently adopted a rather tame little fantail that just showed up in someone's backyard too. No band. The finders checked everywhere for an owner - all of the local feed stores, vets, and pet supply stores...nobody knew of anyone who had fantails. Yet he couldn't have flown too far from home. Mysterious creatures.)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! What a gorgeous fantail! Thanks for the pics of your new and beautiful family member!

Terry


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Angelina is stunning! I'm so glad to see the long awaited pics! Thanks for sharing her with us


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a darling she is. Thank you for the pictures. I love her color with the gray and white splashes. Who wants an old piano when you can have her!

Margarret


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Special Delivery*

She laid an egg last night--in my lap!  We were sitting in the living room watching TV after dinner and I had her in my lap on a little towel. She's grown quiet. Then she kind of ruffed up her head feathers, got a faraway look in her eyes, and started to push. A few pushes and pop--out the egg came and rolled onto the couch. I picked it up and laid it against her breast and she tucked it under herself. Then she became very sleepy, so I asked Steve to go and get me a clean nest bowl, which he did. I placed Angie, egg, towel and all in the bowl and put it in her cage. 

It's not as dramatic as Percy, who once laid an egg on my head. But still very sweet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

oh, that is so sweet. What a special little girl you have there......


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Congratulations to ALL!!

Has Angie made herself to home or what!?  Bless her heart!

An egg laid on your HEAD??? Now, there's a FIRST...at least on this site...I think!!

Mmmm, an "egg" magnet for SURE. Do you think you are part bird too, Cathy??  

You DO realize that you will be expected to do nest egg sitting duty too, right?  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Its amazing how she was comfortable to do that after yous met only a short time ago!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Here's a picture of her on her nest. I too was surprised she laid so quickly after arriving here. We've only had her six days, though it seems like longer in a way because now I can't imagine her _not_ being here. But when I pair new pigeons up it's usually at least 10 days before the hen lays. And I put her in a new cage yesterday.

I don't know that she really expects me to take a turn, Shi. I suspect she is used to the routine of laying eggs and sitting on them alone. I went over to talk to her and pet her several times throughout the day and she was affectionate and gave me kisses but didn't leave her nest. Around 1:30 she took a half hour break then she went back on. I think fantails look especially adorable sitting on their nests with their big tails sticking up. So cute.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cathy, I had to laugh reading your post. That is so precious. Angelina is fast becoming a favorite of mine. I shudder to think that she could have been put to sleep simply because people didn't know her breed hold their head like she does.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

It's not as dramatic as Percy, who once laid an egg on my head. But still very sweet. [/QUOTE]

Lucky you. I was tucking birds in last night, and stopped to take to the latest baby in the horse barn (little old style frill, just getting his pin fedders), and two pigeons over head blessed me right on top of my head, and it wasn't with eggs. My husband asked me why I was taking another shower. I told him it was because I just got a hair cut, and didn't want my hair to grow too fast. 
Daryl


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

"Lucky you. I was tucking birds in last night, and stopped to take to the latest baby in the horse barn (little old style frill, just getting his pin fedders), and two pigeons over head blessed me right on top of my head, and it wasn't with eggs. My husband asked me why I was taking another shower. I told him it was because I just got a hair cut, and didn't want my hair to grow too fast. 
Daryl"

Daryl, your post made me laugh out loud.  Strangely enough I've never had one poop on my head, though I've certainly had other body parts pooped on.  But they frequently fly _into_ my head. I think they are so comfortable with me around that I'm practically invisible in the loft.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Angelina sure does sound comfy around you, Cathy! AMAZING! She didn't Wing Fu or beak strike when you were scritching her ON her nest...

Now THAT is a comfortable bird and VERY used to people!

She is such a cutie and what a love!

I guess she won't require your services...at least, yet... 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi

Daryl...suppose to be lucky to be pooped on by a pijie! AND, you got hit TWICE??? Better buy some Lottery tickets!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't think wing-boxing is even in Angie's repetoire. She's happy to get kisses and scritchers any time, even when she's on the nest.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Birdmom4ever said:


> I don't think wing-boxing is even in Angie's repetoire. She's happy to get kisses and scritchers any time, even when she's on the nest.



I believe you are quite correct, Cathy! Angie is just one wonderful disposition pij.

Of course, my comments were made because I was going by what Mr. Squeaks does. Then again, he IS a male and quite territorial, which even includes me, his mate! 

You are so fortunate! Squeaks goes back and forth between "I luuuuv you" and "Keep away!" Hmmph! Well, he IS spoiled...

I will admire Angie and keep up with her adventures - sending her hugs and scritches from afar... 

Shi


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Time to walk the pigeon...*

An update on Angie...she is sort of potty-trained. She doesn't like to poop in her cage, which I'm sure she considers her nest box. If I open the cage door and she just wants a food/water break, she hops up to her perch to eat and drink while I put my hand over her eggs. She'll take a break anyway if she needs one, but I wanted to be sure she was getting enough to eat, so we take turns giving her breaks throughout the day. My son Alex sat with his hand over her nest for 40 minutes the other day!

If she has to poop I can tell right away because instead of going to her perch, she wants to leave the cage. I take her to the hallway or kitchen where there is vinyl floor and it's easy to clean up. She poops a couple times, I clean it up, then she's ready to go back to her cage and nest. This morning I left her cage open while I changed her water bowl. I headed back to the living room with her water and there she was, walking toward the hallway. It's almost as if she knew she wasn't supposed to poop on the carpet. A couple times I've even gotten her to go on newspaper, but it's hard because she dances around so much. But she hasn't pooped in her cage since she started sitting on her eggs. We're going through lots of Clorox wipes for the floor, but I haven't had to change her cage paper. 
I've been "walking" her this way twice a day. 

She surprised us all yesterday by flying from the kitchen floor to the counter, so she can fly after all, though clumsily like most fantails. But she prefers to walk.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a wonderful bird Angie is .. AND .. sounds like she got her humans trained right off the bat to assist with nest/egg duty and potty transport  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree!

Angie is a bird in a million!! What a dolly!!

Squeaks will meander off his nest to poop in his favorite spots too...AND, maybe get a drink of water before heading back to resume egg sitting duties!

Please give Angie BIG HUG and SCRITCHES!

Shi


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*Problem with Angie*

I'm posting here on the old thread rather than under the "sick or injured" part of the forum because I don't think Angie is ill, however I'm having a problem with her. I thought perhaps other people with pet pigeons might have had a similar experience.

As I said it my last post, Angie doesn't want to poop in her cage, which she seems to consider her nest box, but waits for me to take her out so she can poop on newspaper in the kitchen. That was okay when she was sitting on her eggs and it was a few times a day. But for the last 10 days or so, since she gave up on her eggs and left her nest, she has continued this behavior of refusing to poop in her cage. Only now she needs to go a lot more frequently. She poops in her cage only rarely, when she can't hold it any longer. She has also been vomiting a little bit. It's not as much as when they get carsick, but it concerns me. This started when she left her nest and I'm wondering if it has something to do with the fact that she's holding her poops. She seems otherwise quite healthy--we've had her for over a month now. I treated her with the standard canker, cocci worms preparation when she first came and she hasn't been exposed to the other pigeons, who aren't sick anyway. 

The problem is, I can't "walk" her as often as she needs to relieve herself. I have 100+ other birds to take care of, kids, house, etc. Nor is it practical to let her to wander around loose. Aside from the mess I'm afraid she'll get stepped on because she doesn't fly well and mostly wanders around the floor. 

If this continues I'm afraid I will have to put her out in the aviary. I hate to do that because I don't think Angie knows she's a pigeon and we all enjoy her company in the house. I let her hang out in the kitchen with me when I'm folding laundry or do other non-cooking tasks and she loves it. She will frequently park her little self under my chair. She has a musical coo, unlike any pigeon I've known. The good news is, she should lay again pretty soon (she's been acting all romantic) and so should not mind being on her nest most of the day.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmm, how big IS her cage? Maybe too small?

I hear what you are saying! Squeaks definitely changes his poop habits between "mate" mode and "daddy" mode! 

Although he WILL poop in his cage, at times, they can be "stress" type poops because he wants out!

This is especially true if I put him "home" during the day. 

In mate mode his poops smaller and a LOT more as he follows me around or sits under my chair while I'm on the computer.

In daddy mode, he does several large poops which he does on his way to drink some water or get some food.

Is there any way she could be in a room and out and about so she doesn't have to poop in her "home?"

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi

P.S. One GOOD thing about "daddy" mode, less poop exercises AND the cats are delighted!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*She Wants to Live In Oregon!*

 You could send her to me to keep Major M company.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh, I couldn't send her away. There would be a mutiny in my house!  Everyone loves her. She has quickly become indulged and I think that's part of the problem, LOL.

I think her cage is big enough--it's a parrot cage, 20" x 26," about five feet high (though the height doesn't do her much good since she's not a parrot and can't climb around the cage). She has a single 4" wide flat perch Steve made for her. Of course she really wants the whole house, but I have to confine her for the reasons stated above. We do give her long periods of out and about time when we're in the kitchen and some lap cuddle time in the evening. 

Last night we had a friend over and we let Angie roam around the kitchen while we visited after dinner. I excused myself to go to the bathroom and she followed me into the hallway and stood outside the bathroom door until I came out. 

She vomited less last night and this morning. It almost seems like something she does when she gets overly excited, such as when I first take her out of her cage. She spins around in little circles as fantails do. I don't know, perhaps she makes herself dizzy. She is a silly but completely adorable creature.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well...if you change your mind, for the time the offer stands. 
My Sammy and Romey won't poop inside their cages either. They have designated certain places their poop stations. At each station, I leave a piece of newspaper to catch the deposit. They have trained me well. I know this forum has other well trained members too.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Charis said:


> Well...if you change your mind, for the time the offer stands.
> My Sammy and Romey won't poop inside their cages either. They have designated certain places their poop stations. At each station, I leave a piece of newspaper to catch the deposit. They have trained me well. I know this forum has other well trained members too.


That's exactly right, Charis. She's not the one who is trained, I am.  But I must say it's kind of gratifying to whip out a newspaper, put it on the floor, place her on it and say "Go potty" and she does. Now if I could just get her to go _only_ on the paper. At this point she considers the whole kitchen floor her toilet. But she won't poop on the table or chair seats, so that's good.


----------

